# Headlight control module / Multi-function steering wheel control moduels locations?



## Craigbec (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello all, I have a 2000 2.7T A6 that I bought and is having headlight issues, as well as brake light issues. I may have found the source of my problems, but I need to confirm the locations of my lamp control module and steering wheel control modules. In the relay panel behind the driver side fuse box, above the drivers feet are both of these modules, the headlight module with the number 387 (if your car is newer than 2000, it may be number 393) and steering wheel module, number 609. My suspicion is that these two modules are backwards in my car. My 387 is on the left, and 609 on the right. 387 burnt up the minute I replaced it with a new one. can someone with an unmolested car tell me which module is on the left and right of each other?? is it, 387 609? or 609 387. This would be a huge help if someone can confirm their locations for me. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Craigbec (Dec 8, 2008)

So yes, my modules were mixed up and it is possible to know if I bought the car that way or which of the three mechanics working on the car meddled with things. Everything works as it should. FINALLY.


----------



## Craigbec (Dec 8, 2008)

So this thread is now useless. If I knew how to delete it I would.


----------

